
A New Era of Video Backends: The Unification of VideoCommon - christoph-heiss
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2019/04/01/the-new-era-of-video-backends/
======
AndrewDucker
This is an incredible achievement, and despite it being far outside of my area
I was fascinated by it.

------
microcolonel
Seems like the strided accesses to the EFB could be recognized in the JIT
maybe, and only the pixels likely to be accessed would be copied (not sure how
they prepare the EFB copy though, maybe they're not able to resample it).

------
parley
Superb and very enjoyable writeup!

The kind that makes you sit down in a comfy chair with a cup of hot chocolate
and enjoy a good read.

Kudos for both the engineering and the writeup!

